
Rb: A Redis parallelization toolkit for Python - zeeg
http://blog.getsentry.com/2015/08/20/rb-redis-parallelization-toolkit.html
======
the_mitsuhiko
Armin from Sentry here.

If you have any questions about the library or the whole problem in general
feel free to shoot questions my way.

~~~
btown
So why not just use:

    
    
        gevent.joinall([gevent.spawn(call_get, get_client_for_key(key), key) for key in keys])
    

gevent uses epoll/kqueue in the background as well; as far as I know, no
threads are spawned or locked. Is there some kind of fancy scheduling going on
in rb?

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
We are not using gevent anywhere and we can't really because of it not working
well for the majority of our work. The redis pyrhon library only works with
gevent if you monkey patch everything and that would be very problematic for
us.

Lastly that does not support pipelining still, something that rb does for you
n

